# Military personal and veterans eat free at apple bee's nationwide this Sunday



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you or did you work for "uncle scam"? U.S. military veterans get FREE apple bee's dinner this week on veterans day on the 11th. No purchase necessary, no strings attached. I post this every year because at least at apple bee's with a copy of your dd-214 or military I.D. card gets you instant veterans benefits, IF ONLY THE VA WOULD CATCH ON! 

http://www.applebees.com/veterans-day-menu 

PS: Outback gives you a free blooming onion and a coke also http://outback.com/companyinfo/veteransday.aspx


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 7, 2012)

schulz said:


> Do you or did you work for "uncle scam"? U.S. military veterans get FREE apple bee's dinner this week on veterans day on the 11th. No purchase necessary, no strings attached. I post this every year because at least at apple bee's with a copy of your dd-214 or military I.D. card gets you instant veterans benefits, IF ONLY THE VA WOULD CATCH ON!
> 
> http://www.applebees.com/veterans-day-menu
> 
> PS: Outback gives you a free blooming onion and a coke also http://outback.com/companyinfo/veteransday.aspx



Apple Bee's has money, VA doesn't.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, Applebee's has their heart in the right place. Now to deliver decent chow.

I received an email of places offering discounts this weekend for veterans and active duty. Oddly, most of them I recognized already DO. Just ask everywhere, you would be surprised. (Kragen Auto Parts started theirs in 1991 and never ended it). I saved ten percent off a nearly three thousand dollar home repair project I bought materials for at Lowe's in 2011.


----------



## Ace 227 (Nov 7, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Apple Bee's has money, VA doesn't.



This times 1000. hahaha


----------

